
Vitamania: The sense and nonsense of vitamins with Dr Derek Muller - eboyjr
https://www.vitamaniathemovie.com/
======
eboyjr
Apparently the film can be seen on the website, or with a Curiosity Stream
subscription or one week free trial, SBS on demand in Australia, and ARTE in
France and Germany soon

